# Green babaulti shrimp



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Recently I got some _green babaulti shrimps_. They are very nice and green 

Look at some videos here: Shrimp-Tank. Green Babaulti shrimp videos


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Igor, they are beautiful! I really like the lime green color. Where did you get them from?



igor.kanshyn said:


> Recently I got some _green babaulti shrimps_. They are very nice and green
> 
> Look at some videos here: Shrimp-Tank. Green Babaulti shrimp videos


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are stunning Igor!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thats a nice green - where did you pick those from ?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BlueEL said:


> Hey Igor, they are beautiful! I really like the lime green color. Where did you get them from?


Thank you, they are nice 

It's complicated, I got them with a happy occasion.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys.

I have only 5 or 6 shrimps. Unfortunately, they are all females


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you, guys.
> 
> I have only 5 or 6 shrimps. Unfortunately, they are all females


that is really unfortunate!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Those look awesome, they almost glow! Now you just need to find them some boys


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Those look awesome, they almost glow! Now you just need to find them some boys


Thank you. They are also called green 'neon shrimps'.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice lookin shrimps Igor I've got 8 of them they're young right now so
they dont have the green glow they're lighter in color but their eyes glow


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are the ones you got from Frank? Nice color. Are you planning on breeding them?

I have green shrimps also but they are not Babaulti's. Mine are more of a paler green than that. They are like yellows, but lime green instead.  have a lot of them too!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

RONY11 said:


> Nice lookin shrimps Igor I've got 8 of them they're young right now so
> they dont have the green glow they're lighter in color but their eyes glow


They should glow with time. All these shrimps become really colorful when they are adults.

I also found that they are not really active. I have touch them with a wooden stick and they are not alway even move. They sit and eat, all the time


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Those are the ones you got from Frank? Nice color. Are you planning on breeding them?
> 
> I have green shrimps also but they are not Babaulti's. Mine are more of a paler green than that. They are like yellows, but lime green instead.  have a lot of them too!


No, they are not from Frank. But I hope Frank will help me with some males.

I remember you wrote about your green shrimps. They might be Dark Green Shrimp


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> They should glow with time. All these shrimps become really colorful when they are adults.
> 
> I also found that they are not really active. I have touch them with a wooden stick and they are not alway even move. They sit and eat, all the time


Igor they do glow with time coz they did in my friend hobbyists aquarium.
I bought young shrimps from him. They're decendents from the ones he's raising for a year and a half.
Frankly they're very expensive and rare. In my aquarium they move around often may be coz they're young. 
Abt.adult shrimps behavior no idea at all.


----------

